# Mk VII Viper



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

As I like to do sometimes, my own color scheme inspired by my Dad's WWII squadron markings (see: http://www.inpayne.com/models/icky1.html)









































































Base coat: ModelMaster Metalizer Aluminum.
Random panels: MM Met Burnt Metal.
Main transparent color: MM Pontiac Engine Blue.
Post-shading panel lines: Tamiya Smoke.
Stripes: MM Turn Signal Amber and Metalizer Gunmetal.
Paint chipping: MM Met Steel
Engines: MM Met Burnt Metal and MM Jet Exhaust.
Decals: Kit and Alps


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

The scheme works very well with the more fancy, Flash-Gordon-style design of the Mk VII. 
The stripes made me think of Chris Voss first (an additional bonus).

More customs like this, please.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

electric indigo said:


> The scheme works very well with the more fancy, Flash-Gordon-style design of the Mk VII.
> The stripes made me think of Chris Voss first (an additional bonus).
> 
> More customs like this, please.


What he said!
Looks more military and the Chris Foss vibe is a bonus-

Very well done!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I like this color scheme - really fits the shape well. Nicely done!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Very nicely done, John. Looks more realistic than what they had on the show. 

Sean


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

This is my least favorite Viper design. Your color scheme is now making me rethink my opinions on this version.

Excellent concept!

Max Bryant


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

You're not the only one who feels that way,I personally feel that
the Pegasus was the only decent design for a Battlestar that was
ever created for this recent reboot of the classic series.


----------



## wander1107 (Aug 12, 2006)

I love the concept and colors used on this Viper.

I've always looked at the design of Viper Mk 7 and see the Blue Angels.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

OOh! Blue Angels! Great idea!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

^^^^

To both the 'Blue Angels' comments.

The idea of doing up a Mk.VII in Blue Angels theme has been around for quite a while. I'll admit, its something I've wanted to do for a while myself.


I've had this one in my collection of 'Alt Paint' Vipers for quite a number of years, but I can't seem to find it on the net now, so maybe its been forgotten.

John,
This is one of the best Alt Paint Vipers I've seen.
You've come up with a real winner here.
I'm now rethinking my long term plans on a Blue Angels viper because it just seems now, too obvious.
Yours seems as though its something that really could have flown in the fleet.
Great work.

Now, someone needs to do a cylon raider in some WWII Japanese paint scheme.
Sort of thinking of the green that has been severely worn away.
I saw a WWII German TOS Raider at this years WF, which was interesting.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Niiiice!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Presentation on my website:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/vipermk7-01a.html


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

Beautiful:thumbsup: Well done Sir.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

Another good one for your collection. Your always inspires!


----------

